# Trip to the Black Hills in South Dakota



## Milkman (Sep 6, 2012)

First off let me make sure everyone knows I am NOT a photographer at any level. I am a traveler.  

Just wanted to share some pics of last weeks venture, we flew into Rapid City, SD and drove all around the area We spent most of the time in the Black Hills but did venture over to Wyoming, Nebraska, and North Dakota breifly during this trip.

The photos in this first post are approaching Rushmore, at Rushmore, and inside Custer State Park along the wildlife loop.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 6, 2012)

more shots from the Black Hills area. These shots are from along the Needles Hwy and in Hill City SD


----------



## Milkman (Sep 6, 2012)

These are from the Mammoth Site at Hot Springs, SD and the Devils Tower area of eastern  Wyoming


----------



## Milkman (Sep 6, 2012)

Finally ............... this is the Badlands National Park near Wall SD, an open gold mine at Lead, SD,  and the infamous Wall Drug Store in Wall SD.  The Wall Drug folks have a monopoly on road signs in that part of the world.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 6, 2012)

Those are awesome! Looks like y'all had a great time! I have to admit I got a little claustrophobic just looking @ the shots of y'all driving thru the mountain!


----------



## Samuelization (Sep 6, 2012)

Good Pics , thanks for sharing.


----------



## donnie mac (Sep 6, 2012)

great pictures.


----------



## snuffy (Sep 7, 2012)

Great pictures.
Planning to go next year myself.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## XIronheadX (Sep 7, 2012)

Very nice Milkman. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Huntress (Sep 7, 2012)

What did you think about all the wonderful colors of the badlands as you rode around it and the sun hitting and setting on it?

Wonderful pictures.  I tried to frame Mount Rushmore through the tunnels but it didn't turn out real clear.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 7, 2012)

Great Pics Marvin! Looks like y'all had a good time!


----------



## Milkman (Sep 7, 2012)

Huntress said:


> What did you think about all the wonderful colors of the badlands as you rode around it and the sun hitting and setting on it?
> 
> Wonderful pictures.  I tried to frame Mount Rushmore through the tunnels but it didn't turn out real clear.



We tried it on each of the 3 tunnels without success. We had traffic following each time.  I need to invest in a good camera and take some tips from the members in this forum to learn how to use it. I just like the little pocket cameras though.

We went to the Badlands early one day. The colors werent that spectacular with the morning light. If I ever get back that way I will try the evening.

It was all fun and interesting, but I think my favorite parts were seeing all the wildlife in Custer SP and seeing all the rock formations along the Needles highway.


----------



## Shug (Sep 7, 2012)

Those are some awsome pictures


----------



## Milkman (Sep 7, 2012)

snuffy said:


> Great pictures.
> Planning to go next year myself.
> Thanks for sharing.



Thanks,

I see from your avatar you are a biker.  As you already know Sturgis, SD is biker central. Everywhere we went in that area had a large number of bikers.  I know you will enjoy it next year.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 7, 2012)

Enjoyed the pic's. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## markantony57 (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes, but did you find out what is in the secret chamber behind the heads of Mt. Rushmore. Saw a documentary on this.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 7, 2012)

markantony57 said:


> Yes, but did you find out what is in the secret chamber behind the heads of Mt. Rushmore. Saw a documentary on this.



From what I have read about that the chamber was never finished. It was to be some sort of sealed time capsule type thing.  When Borglum died and WW2 started the entire project was declared complete although it was not complete per the original plans.


----------



## Ellbow (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you for posting these! I want to do a trip to Black Hills and tour the Black Hills Gold factory then go onto Laura Ingall's homes that she lived in throughout the mid-west.  Looks like you had quiet an adventure!
Thanks for posting!
El


----------



## marknga (Sep 7, 2012)

Fantastic pictures of absolutely beautiful country.


----------



## buckfiddy (Sep 8, 2012)

Great pics, hope to see that land one day myself. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Hoss (Sep 8, 2012)

Looks like a fun trip through some pretty country.  Thanks for taking us along.

Hoss


----------



## wildcats (Sep 8, 2012)

brings back memories...i lived in Spearfish, SD for a little over 5 years.  awesome part of the country.


----------



## James Vincent (Sep 10, 2012)

Great pic's


----------



## Ranger/461 (Sep 20, 2012)

We went there in 99. Thanks for sharing. You can see devil"s tower from a long way off. We went from the badlands to yellowstone , best trip i have ever been on. Great pics


----------



## Havana Dude (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the pics. We did that trip 10 years ago with a camper. I enjoyed your pics since we did not have much time alotted to see much of any one area, plus we had a crappy camera. The Black Hills have a beauty all their own.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Sep 22, 2012)

It looks like an awesome trip. Very nice pics as well. Thx for sharing.


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 23, 2012)

Simply breath taking scenery out there.


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 23, 2012)

Simply breath taking scenery out there.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 23, 2012)

Awesome recap of your trip!  I was lucky enough to go out there two years ago and spent one night in the lodge at Custer State Park.  I also enjoyed the wildlife loop - the animals were very cooperative!  Thanks for the memories!


----------



## Big Country (Sep 23, 2012)

Great pics! Beautiful country like that can make anyone a photographer.


----------



## klwehunt (Sep 29, 2012)

Great pics did south Dakota last year on harley we saw most of the same things.It is a great part of our great country.This year we did Montana and Wyoming, just as pretty.Was really impressed with Bear tooth pass,Yellowstone,Tetons and Jackson Hole.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 29, 2012)

I think seeing all the wildlife was one of the most memorable things on this trip.  For some reason the buffalo at Custer SP seem lazier than those we saw at Yellowstone a couple of years ago. They just didnt move nearly as much or something.

I am glad so many of you have enjoyed these pictures. I wish I had an interest in photography and did a better job with taking pictures on our trips.


----------



## tinydaniel78 (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice pics looks like a fun trip


----------



## snuffy (Jan 18, 2013)

Milkman said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I see from your avatar you are a biker.  As you already know Sturgis, SD is biker central. Everywhere we went in that area had a large number of bikers.  I know you will enjoy it next year.



We are going the week before the rally. Things are much cheaper then. The guys are ridding the bikes and the ladies are flying out.


----------



## Whitefeather (Jan 18, 2013)

*Homesick*

I grew up about 2 hours east of there. Now I'm homesick. I took the wife and 2 kids up there in 2007 and it was the best vacation we ever had. It was so much fun when we asked them where they wanted to go they said SD. So we went in 2008 and again in 2010.


----------



## littlewolf (Jan 18, 2013)

I visited the Black Hills in 1995 and fell in love with the place.  It is one of the coolest areas I've ever been.  The terrain is just beautiful.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 18, 2013)

snuffy said:


> We are going the week before the rally. Things are much cheaper then. The guys are ridding the bikes and the ladies are flying out.



The biggest thing that Rapid City airport can handle is the puddle jumper 48 passenger jets.  United and Delta are the major carriers.  I advise the ladies to schedule with Delta for that trip. I always fly Delta when possible but foolishly strayed away when I booked that trip.

We had originally scheduled United since they had earlier flights and could get us to Rapid City by 10 am local time.  ..... We were to be on United from Atlanta to Chicago then the puddle jumper to Rapid City.   We get to Atlanta at 5:30 AM and our United flight was cancelled  We say OK we will take a later flight ...... er, er , we dont have any other flights today to get you to Rapid City.  So United then books us on Delta through Minneapolis. We should have used Delta anyway 

I will rent a camel rather than fly United ever again. 

Yall will love that area. Lots of hills, curves, long flat places, etc for riding.


----------



## snuffy (Jan 19, 2013)

Milkman said:


> The biggest thing that Rapid City airport can handle is the puddle jumper 48 passenger jets.  United and Delta are the major carriers.  I advise the ladies to schedule with Delta for that trip. I always fly Delta when possible but foolishly strayed away when I booked that trip.
> 
> We had originally scheduled United since they had earlier flights and could get us to Rapid City by 10 am local time.  ..... We were to be on United from Atlanta to Chicago then the puddle jumper to Rapid City.   We get to Atlanta at 5:30 AM and our United flight was cancelled  We say OK we will take a later flight ...... er, er , we dont have any other flights today to get you to Rapid City.  So United then books us on Delta through Minneapolis. We should have used Delta anyway
> 
> ...



Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Hoggrydr1 (Feb 13, 2013)

snuffy said:


> We are going the week before the rally. Things are much cheaper then. The guys are ridding the bikes and the ladies are flying out.



The women are gonna miss all the fun,cause the ride is what makes the trip.


----------



## Hoggrydr1 (Feb 13, 2013)

I lived up in N.Dakota for 10 years and went to Stugis every year and it was always the best riding a biker could dream for. We rodeSpearfish canyon everyday,rode out to Devils Tower and Mt. Rushmore. I always loved riding there and miss it now,but I don't miss cold weather,windchills and snow.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 13, 2013)

Hoggrydr1 said:


> I lived up in N.Dakota for 10 years and went to Stugis every year and it was always the best riding a biker could dream for. We rodeSpearfish canyon everyday,rode out to Devils Tower and Mt. Rushmore. I always loved riding there and miss it now,but I don't miss cold weather,windchills and snow.



Your comment about the snow made me remember something about the trip I had forgotten. We drove a lot during the trip and were continually seeing the short stretches of unattached fences built in the pastures and fields along the highways. I figured it was to give the cattle and horses somewhere to get out of snow drifts.  But I learned by asking that it was something the DOT folks do to keep snowdrifts from blocking the highways. 

Reminder to self............. stay AWAY from the Dakotas in the winter


----------



## snuffy (Feb 14, 2013)

Hoggrydr1 said:


> The women are gonna miss all the fun,cause the ride is what makes the trip.



I know. I want the patch that says I RODE MINE. 
Are you going?


----------



## stripedbass1977 (Feb 17, 2013)

Some beautiful pictures.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 17, 2013)

Awesome pics! Never been there ,yet I am  Lakota Sioux!


----------



## Hunter1357 (Feb 24, 2013)

That is some beautifal country! looks like it was fun!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 25, 2013)

Hunter1357 said:


> That is some beautifal country! looks like it was fun!



it was fun, and most of the area we saw was beautiful. The Black Hills are kind of an oasis.  They are surrounded by the desolation of the plains, especially desolate to the north toward ND.


----------



## jpatton (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks like alot of fun


----------



## B. White (Jul 15, 2020)

I might make a run to this park while folks are afraid to fly.  Has anyone made the trip in recent years and flown into a bigger airport that had reasonable hotels nearby?  i would probably have  4 days.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 15, 2020)

Rapid City - plenty of lodging all around


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 15, 2020)

Sioux Falls is in the eastern end of the state. I’d fly into it and rent a car and drive out to Rapid City. You could fly back out of Rapid City. It’s roughly 300 miles but there’s stuff to see along the way. Corn Palace, Wall Drug, Badlands, among other things. Driving across that state will make you appreciate the Black Hills a lot more when you get there. 
That’s my home state and I90 runs right by my parents house.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jul 15, 2020)

Great photos. Looks like y’all had a fun trip.


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 15, 2020)

I’d recommend waiting until after the Sturgis rally to go though. After that you’ll pretty much have the places to yourself. We always go late August early September


----------



## Milkman (Jul 15, 2020)

Wow.  Somebody woke up my old thread. Thanks for doing it. I had the opportunity to full-size all the pics in the posts.


----------



## HughW2 (Jul 16, 2020)

Beautiful country. Thanks for sharing!  Easy to see why the Lakota Sioux made it their homeland.


----------



## bany (Jul 16, 2020)

We went 10 years ago and were just talking about going back and up pops this thread almost from the same time.  What a great place to see and explore!


----------



## BassRaider (Aug 19, 2020)

I did a similar trip in June '17 on a motorcycle. 22 days and 6600 mi. Started in GA, then TN, KY, IL, MO, IA, WI, MN(2days), across SD, WY, MT, UT, CO,KS, and back home. Visited Badlands, Rushmore, Custer (in helo), Deadwood & Sturgis, Cody, Chief Joseph Hwy (Beartooth was snowed in), Yellowstone (2 days), Moab. Temps ranged from 28-109 during trip. 
I want to do again but in my truck with the wife & dog. Will post pics if interested.


----------

